

Surely, all alleged rapists get this attention by British police - flexie
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2012/08/16/foreign-embassy-julian-assange-sovereignty.html

======
peteretep
Nice editorializing.

But yes: I would expect the Met Police to not let off someone they want to
arrest just because they're hiding in an embassy, and further to sanction that
embassy if they let a non-diplomatic person take refuge there.

Presumably you have not the slightest whiff of evidence to prove otherwise.

